# Wiring help - Honeywell Thermostat w/ Carrier Heat Pump



## Kizzl775 (Sep 8, 2008)

if you look at the t-stat it should say where wires go for normal heat and then it should say somewhere that if you are connecting a heat pump these are the terminals you should use heres a link for you 
http://customer.honeywell.com/techlit/pdf/PackedLit/69-1726.pdf


----------



## Tom Williams (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

I connected the wires according to the manual that came with the thermostat, it is the same as the link. The connections posted above are the result, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Kizzl775 (Sep 8, 2008)

i would trace your wires back basicaly i would start fresh go to the unit connect all the wires there so your sure what your working with


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You say you can hear the compressor running? Is that noise coming from the inside unit or outside unit?

Many of the newer thermostats have a built-in time delay feature before everything operates. Are you allowing sufficient time for this countdown to finish before switching it off again?

Did you configure the setup mode 0170 to number 7?
Did you configure the setup mode 0190 to number 0?


----------



## Kizzl775 (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah like 4 minutes that would suck but be kinda funny if thats what happened


----------



## Tom Williams (Sep 13, 2008)

Kbsparky,

Thanks! It was the Function 0170, I neglected to set it to 7, it was still at the default (1).

I feel kinda dumb for missing it, but glad it was something simple.

Thanks again!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad to help :thumbsup:


----------

